# Biblical



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Swarms of locusts have been seen in several districts of Cairo on Saturday, including Moqatam and New Cairo.

Some citizens burned tires to create a black fog to keep the locusts from settling in the city.

Swarms were earlier reported to have reached Egypt's Red Sea city of Zafarana, some 200 kilometres from Cairo, and then the Upper Egyptian city of Qena where locusts appeared in at least three major villages.

There has earlier been reports of a "plague of locusts," which some experts say could hit Egypt's Nile Delta.

Since January, swarms of the insects — originating from Sudan — have been spotted along the Red Sea coast in south-eastern Egypt, north-eastern Sudan, Eritrea and Saudi Arabia.

In 2004, Egypt witnessed one of the most serious locust infestations in recent history, when farmers in 15 out of the country's 27 governorates suffered extensive crop damage.

At the time, the Land Centre for Human Rights, a local NGO devoted to agriculture issues, reported that 38 percent of the nation's crops had been damaged as a direct result of the arrival of locusts.

According to the UN Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO), one ton of locusts eat the same amount of food in a single day as around 2,500 people.


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Exodus 10:14 "they invaded all Egypt and settled down in every area of the country in great numbers. Never before had there been such a plague of locusts, nor will there ever be again." 

Hopefully not.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

According to the bible, the ******s are back in one of the apocalyptic revelations.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

That filter is way too sensitive...bu-gg-er-s isn't offensive, is it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember the locust swarm of 2004 it was young pink locusts that invaded but hey the government of the day told us via the newspapers that they used a special means to make them go so they would not destroy the crops now surely this magical potion is noted down in government files and can be be used again.


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Presumably these locusts are the work of "foreigners" like the spy pigeon and the Israeli-trained shark, etc


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

well they must be really special locusts because the government have said there is no risk that they'll harm the crops


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Phew! That's all right then. Crisis over. Not that there ever was a crisis, of course. Don't panic Mr Mainwaring.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Kattameya (New Cairo)


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great to have a sense of priority. Never mind the potentially disastrous effect on the winter crops and feeding the nation.....but locusts on the manicured greens and pristine bunkers? Now it's getting serious.


----------

